# New mobile version of CR



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Many thanks!

Loads and loads better!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tapatalk ?


----------



## xps (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea!

But the text begins about 3-4 pages below the menue (I have to scroll about 3-4 pages down, using an Galaxy S3). Maybe you can fix this


----------

